# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Πελοπόνησος > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Τρίπολης >  #15 zafevolution (trwndb)

## zafevolution

Καλημέρα σας..
Λοιπόν θα ήθελα να μάθω λίγο την κατάσταση στο trwn έτσι ώστε να αρχίσουμε σιγά σιγά να φτιάχνουμε και το κόμβο μας..
Λοιπόν απο τη μεριά μου να σας πω οτι βλέπω Agio 8odwra και νομίζω τα κτελ (αλλά δεν παίρνω και όρκο για αυτό).
Ενδιαφέρομαι να βγάλουμε κανα bb και αν υπάρχει ζήτηση να στήσουμε και ένα AP.

Καταρχήν σε τι προτόκολα δουλεύουμε?
Για να βγάλουμε ένα bb δλδ τι κόστος θα έχουμε περίπου? (κεραίες, καρτούλες και feeder εννοώ)

Y.Γ Μόλις τελειώσει η εξεταστική μου (26/9/2005) θα συναντηθούμε να κάνουμε και κανα scan.

----------


## warchief

Ελα να αρχίσουμε να μαζευόμαστε σιγά, σιγά. Λοιπόν τις προσεχείς μέρες θα βγεί και το Trwnίτικο wind (btw great job Winner & co) στο inet (προς το παρόν λειτουργεί μόνο μέσα απο ασύρματο), έτσι ώστε να μπείς και να καταχωρήσεις το στίγμα σου. 

Οταν με το καλό, έρθεις στην Τρίπολη, κανονίζουμε -άμεσα- για ένα καφε σκαν (μιας και είσαι και στον πεζόδρομο), και κοιτάζουμε την προοπτική του να γίνεις bb, με κάποιον άλλο κόμβο (υπάρχον ή προς υλοποίηση), έτσι ώστε να αρχίσουμε να ανοιγόμαστε στην λογική των bb.

Τα bb αυτή την στιγμή δουλεύουν σε g, αλλά αυτό δεν είναι δεσμευτικό για ένα νέο link όπως το δικό σου, και το κόστος το ίδιο με τα Αθηναικά link (αν και λόγω πετρελαίου έχουμε αυξημένα μεταφορικά  :: ).

Τα λέμε

-Γιώργος

----------


## zafevolution

> Οταν με το καλό, έρθεις στην Τρίπολη, κανονίζουμε -άμεσα- για ένα καφε σκαν (μιας και είσαι και στον πεζόδρομο), και κοιτάζουμε την προοπτική του να γίνεις bb, με κάποιον άλλο κόμβο (υπάρχον ή προς υλοποίηση), έτσι ώστε να αρχίσουμε να ανοιγόμαστε στην λογική των bb.


Ο κόμβος για τον οποίο μιλάω είναι αυτός έξω απο την Τρίπολη..
Ο κόμβος που βρίσκεται στο πεζόδρομο δεν έχει μέλλον.. Τουλάχιστον όχι ακόμα..
Ο λόγος που θέλω να φτιάξω το κόμβο δεν είναι για να τον χρησιμοποιώ εγώ αλλά για να βοηθήσω το trwn να αναπτυχθεί.
Γιατί εγώ ένα χρόνο ακόμα θα τον φάω στην Αθήνα σίγουρα.
Γι'αυτό μίλησα και για AP αν υπάρχει ζήτηση.
Απλά πρέπει να κάνουμε ενα scan για να δω που θα βάλω ιστό και τα ρέστα έτσι ώστε να ξεκινήσουμε σιγά σιγά (πρώτα ο θεός  ::  )




> Τα bb αυτή την στιγμή δουλεύουν σε g, αλλά αυτό δεν είναι δεσμευτικό για ένα νέο link όπως το δικό σου, και το κόστος το ίδιο με τα Αθηναικά link (αν και λόγω πετρελαίου έχουμε αυξημένα μεταφορικά ).


Πως και έτσι σε g? Γιατί δεν τα κάνουμε σε a?

Επίσης επειδή τώρα με τα bb θα ασχοληθούμε με το routing σε βαθύτερα επίπεδα, απο ότι είμαι εγώ, μήπως μπορείτε να μου δώσετε καμιά καλή πηγή για να διαβάσω περι αυτού..

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι  ::

----------


## warchief

> Ο λόγος που θέλω να φτιάξω το κόμβο δεν είναι για να τον χρησιμοποιώ εγώ αλλά για να βοηθήσω το trwn να αναπτυχθεί.


Πολύ χαίρομαι που ακούω κάτι τέτοιο, that's the spirit... 




> Γιατί εγώ ένα χρόνο ακόμα θα τον φάω στην Αθήνα σίγουρα.


Στο χέρι σου είναι να τελειώσεις στα 4. (εύκολο να το λες though  :: )




> Πως και έτσι σε g? Γιατί δεν τα κάνουμε σε a?


Θα μπορούσαμε να αρχίζουμε να πειραματιζόμαστε και στην a band, αλλά το γεγονός του ότι η Τρίπολη είναι μια περιοχή στην οποία δεν επικρατεί ο συχνοτικός θόρυβος της Αθήνας, αλλά και οι αποστάσεις των link είναι μικρότερες, μας ώθησε στην πειραματική αρχικά λειτουργία σε g.




> Επίσης επειδή τώρα με τα bb θα ασχοληθούμε με το routing σε βαθύτερα επίπεδα, απο ότι είμαι εγώ, μήπως μπορείτε να μου δώσετε καμιά καλή πηγή για να διαβάσω περι αυτού..


Αυτή την στιγμή λειτουργούμε με OSPF , ενώ υπάρχει και η σκέψη να το γυρίσουμε σε BGP, και μάλλον κατι τέτοιο θα είναι στα μελλοντικά σχέδια του δικτύου.
Αν ψάξεις τόσο για OSPF όσο και για BGP, στο φόρουμ του ΑΜΔΑ θα βρείς πολλές αναφορές, όσων αφορά αυτά τα 2 προτοκολλα, αφού κατανοήσεις το σκεπτικό λειτουργίας τους, πέρνα μια βόλτα και απο το site της quagga.


τα λέμε,

-Γιώργος

----------


## fotos

> Αυτή την στιγμή λειτουργούμε με OSPF , ενώ υπάρχει και η σκέψη να το γυρίσουμε σε BGP, και μάλλον κατι τέτοιο θα είναι στα μελλοντικά σχέδια του δικτύου.


Δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει τέτοια σκέψη γιατί δεν συντρέχουν οι λόγοι για κάτι τέτοιο. To OSPF στο κεντρικό backbone AS είναι (και θα είναι) μια χαρά. Από εκεί και κάτω για μεγάλους κόμβους που πέφτουν στο backbone θα μπορούσε η δρομολόγηση να γίνει σε BGP, και εδώ που τα λέμε καλό θα είναι να το ετοιμάζουμε το βήμα αυτό (βάλτο στην στοίβα (για εμάς) ή ουρά (για εσάς)  ::   :: ).

Αυτά... περισσότερη ανάλυση από κοντά!
-fot

----------


## fotos

> Ο κόμβος για τον οποίο μιλάω είναι αυτός έξω απο την Τρίπολη..
> Ο κόμβος που βρίσκεται στο πεζόδρομο δεν έχει μέλλον.. Τουλάχιστον όχι ακόμα..


Γιατί δεν καταχωρείς τα σημεία που λες στο http://nodedb.trwn.gr ώστε να ξέρουμε τι υπάρχει τριγύρω. Θα βοηθήσει στον γενικότερο σχεδιασμό!

-fot

----------


## zafevolution

> Γιατί δεν καταχωρείς τα σημεία που λες στο http://nodedb.trwn.gr ώστε να ξέρουμε τι υπάρχει τριγύρω. Θα βοηθήσει στον γενικότερο σχεδιασμό!
> 
> -fot


Έκανα ενεργοποίηση του λογαριασμού μου και καταχώρησα τους κόμβους μου (πιθανούς και μη).

Α! Υπάρχει ένα πρόβλημα όταν γίνεται εγγραφή μέσω inet. Το email ενεργοποιήσης έρχεται με link για το trwn..
Με λίγα λόγια του λείπει το .gr
 ::

----------


## fotos

> Έκανα ενεργοποίηση του λογαριασμού μου και καταχώρησα τους κόμβους μου (πιθανούς και μη).


Λίγο πιο μακριά και θα σου πρότεινα να καταχωρήσεις τους κόμβους σου σε άλλη πόλη!  ::   ::   ::   ::   :: 




> Α! Υπάρχει ένα πρόβλημα όταν γίνεται εγγραφή μέσω inet. Το email ενεργοποιήσης έρχεται με link για το trwn..
> Με λίγα λόγια του λείπει το .gr


Οκ θα το κοιτάξω, ώστε να στέλνει δύο links και επιλέγεις ανάλογα με το πως είσαι συνδεδεμένος (Internet -- WiFi).
Thanks για την πληροφορία!
-fot

_*edit* ΥΓ. Το διόρθωσα... τώρα κάθε email θα έρχεται με δύο links (ένα ασύρματο, ένα ενσύρματο)._

----------


## zafevolution

Πιθανότατα απο Πέμπτη απόγευμα θα είμαι τρίπολη..
Θέλετε να τα πούμε παρασκευοσαββατοκύριακο? Κάποια απο τις 3 ημέρες?
Θα είστε Τρίπολη?

----------


## fotos

Παρασκευή απόγευμα (κατά τις 18:00) είναι καλή λύση καθώς Σάββατο πρωί θα θέλω να φύγω για Αθήνα (έχω να πάω Αθήνα και 3 εβδομάδες...). Πιο νωρίς δεν μπορώ γιατί γράφω μάθημα (τελειώνω 17:00). Ο warchief θα μπορεί και αυτός σίγουρα (Χα! Σε έδωσα στεγνά πάλι!  :: ). Επικοινώνησε μέσα από τα γνώριμα κανάλια ώστε να κανονιστεί το μέρος και η ώρα.

-fot

----------


## zafevolution

> Επικοινώνησε μέσα από τα γνώριμα κανάλια ώστε να κανονιστεί το μέρος και η ώρα.


  ::   ::  
ε? Ποιά είναι αυτά τα κανάλια?  ::

----------


## fotos

Warchief? Papazaf?

----------


## zafevolution

Λοιπόν!
Είμαι Τρίπολη.
Αυριο το πρωί θα πάρω το warchief τηλέφωνο για να κανονίσουμε..
Θα τα πούμε απλά ή θα περάσουμε και στην πράξη να κάνουμε κανα scan?  ::

----------


## warchief

Πάρε τηλέφωνο και βλέπουμε!

Πόσο θα κάτσεις?

----------


## zafevolution

> Πόσο θα κάτσεις?


Θα κάτσω σίγουρα μέχρι την τετάρτη.. Και την τετάρτη..
Άντε ελάτε να κανονίσουμε
 ::

----------


## zafevolution

Λοιπόν παίδες..

Μόλις τελείωσα εξεταστική..

Μετά την αποτυχημένη προσπάθεια το καλοκαιράκι να βγεί link με alg0 λέω να ξαναπροσπαθήσουμε..

Πιθανότατα να βλέπω celgar..
Αλλά πρέπει να κανονίσουμε scan..
Το σ/κ θα είμαι κάτω για τις εκλογές..
Οπότε μπορούμε να το κανονίσουμε με κάποιον απο τρίπολη..

Επίσης αν βγαίνει με celgar να κάνω και ένα με std...
Μιλάω για καθαρά bb links σε Α..

Να μην κάνω μόνο ένα γιατί δεν λέει..
Θα είναι 2 bb και ένα pc να ρουτάρει..
Αν βγούν τα link μπορεί να βάλουμε και ένα AP για να ελαφρύνει το std.

Ο σκοπός είναι να βοηθήσω στο δίκτυο και όχι να παίξω σαν client γιατί έτσι και αλλιώς εγώ δεν θα είμαι τρίπολη..


Γι'αυτό βάλτε μπροστά τα bb  :: 

Αν κάποιος θα είναι τρίπολη και μπορεί να σκανάρουμε pm me

----------


## PiCBuRn3r

Εμένα με βλέπεις ? Έχω τρίτο interface για 2ο bb link σε α....

----------


## zafevolution

> Εμένα με βλέπεις ? Έχω τρίτο interface για 2ο bb link σε α....


Το είχα κοιτάξει στο wind και έιχαμε βουνό ανάμεσα μας..  ::

----------


## zafevolution

Λοιπόν..

Σύμφωνα με το wind έχω οπτική για

Saint dimitri
termi
Celgar

Έχετε σκοπό να κάνουμε τπτ?
Μπας και κάνουμε κανα κύκλο και έχετε καμια εναλλακτική διαδρομή..  ::  

Βέβαια δεν παίζει φράγκο αλλά θα αρχίσω την οικονομία..  ::

----------


## alg0

> Λοιπόν..
> 
> Σύμφωνα με το wind έχω οπτική για
> 
> Saint dimitri
> termi
> Celgar
> 
> Έχετε σκοπό να κάνουμε τπτ?
> ...


Me Saint Dimitri ξεχνα το ... εκτος και εαν θες να πεσεις σαν 28ος πελατης στο Access Point του βουνου

Τωρα τα παιδια (termi + celgar) μαλλον ψηνονται .. και μαλιστα ο termi εχει εχει ηδη 3 πιατα με feederakia για Α που καθονται 

Οποτε θες παρε τηλ ή MSN να παμε για ποτακι να σου δειξω σπιτια και να σου γνωρισω τα παιδια ... zafevolution εχει υπ'οψιν σου οτι δεν θα ειμαι για παντα τριπολη και σιγα σιγα πρεπει να τα αναλαβετε ολα οι ντοπιοι..

Αντε να γυρισει ο παπαζαφ απο σουδεια να γινει καμοια δουλεια .. αλλιως δεν βλεπω και μεγαλο μελλον ...

----------


## alg0

Επισης δε μας λειπουν ουτε λινκς ουτε ταχυτητες εδω στην τριπολη...

Εχω π.χ. ενα λινκ σε Α που βγαζει 3,5 ΜBytes εδω και 2 μηνες
δουλεψε φουλ το πρωτο 24ωρο... ανταλλαξαμε 300 Gbytes και απο τοτε δεν το χρησιμοποιησαμε σχεδον καθολου

Οι ανθρωποι λειπουν αυτη τη στιγμη...

----------


## zafevolution

> Οποτε θες παρε τηλ ή MSN να παμε για ποτακι να σου δειξω σπιτια και να σου γνωρισω τα παιδια ... zafevolution εχει υπ'οψιν σου οτι δεν θα ειμαι για παντα τριπολη και σιγα σιγα πρεπει να τα αναλαβετε ολα οι ντοπιοι..
> 
> Αντε να γυρισει ο παπαζαφ απο σουδεια να γινει καμοια δουλεια .. αλλιως δεν βλεπω και μεγαλο μελλον ...


Ρε συ εγώ ντόπιος είμαι αλλά για τα επόμενα 3 χρόνια θα πηγαινοέρχομαι γιατί έχω την σχολή για λίγο ακόμα και μετά στρατό και μεταπτυχιακό.
Την προσπάθεια την κάνω μπας και δώσω το καλό παράδειγμα αλλά δεν βλέπω αποτέλεσμα..
 ::  
Οι περισσότεροι είναι απο τρίπολη αλλά δεν τους ενδιαφέρει..
Τι να κάνω εγώ τότε μόνος μου με 2 Link? Να τα έχω για μόστρα..
Ο σκοπός είναι να γίνουν και άλλα και να μαζευτούν και πελάτες να γλυκαθούν και να γίνουν bb μετά..

----------


## alg0

Αν καταλαβαινω καλα η προταση σου να βγαλεις λινκ σε αυτη τη φαση ειναι φιλοτιμη και αποσκοπει στην βοηθεια του ασυρματου δικτυου τριπολης.

Εαν οντως ειναι ετσι.. τοτε no need to worry

Ατομα με ορεξη και χρονο δεν εχουμε ... λινκς (αυτοι οι 5-6 που ειμαστε) τα βγαλαμε ...

Απλα οταν το DC μας εχει 1-2 ατομα συνήθως, και ρεκορ μας ειναι 5 ατομα (μια στους 2 μηνες αυτο) καταλαβαινεις οτι δεν πασχουμε απο bandwidth αλλα απο ενδιαφερομενους  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

